# 45 Auto Target Load Question



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hello

I just got into reloading this summer, and have been saving my 45 brass. I want to load up some rounds for October when we go pheasant hunting, so we can plink in the evening at the cabin. From an economic standpoint, just for some fun shooting, should I be looking at a RN FMJ or a Semi Wad Cutter? Are either of these easier to find? I am thinking of trying Hodgdon Titegroup powder. For what it's worth, I have a Springfield Armory XD. Thanks.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just started loading for 45acp not too long ago and have worked up a decent load using hodgdons universal clays. Its nice and clean burning and the recoil is pretty mild, just what I want in a practice load. I have been using 185gr hornady xtp's, but they aren't exactly economic at $21/100.

If you want economical, google Roze Distribution. You can get 1000 230gr fmj bullets for $115. Thats only $11.50/100. The only bad thing with them is that you have to order 1000 at a time.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Plinker rounds with tight group are fine, just use a good cast 200-230gr semi-wadcutter. Most of my 45's seem to like the 200's better for my plinking informal target shooting. Cast lead will be the most cost saving, and you can get great accuracy with them. Have fun.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Shoot cast LSWC at 200 grains. Four to five grains of Bullseye is a nice target load.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My do everything 45ACP load is 6.0 grains of Universal and a Rainier Ballistics 200 grain plated Flat Point. Easy & accurate to shoot & economical to load...


----------

